# Eagle Oil Can Clone



## lpeedin (Nov 9, 2016)

I've downloaded the plans for the oil can clone and plan to make a few of these as Christmas gifts. Of course, I'll post links to the video when finished. 

My question concerns the body of the oil can itself.  I will be using aluminum instead of brass because that's what I got a supply of.  Although I like the look of polished aluminum I'm considering knurling a portion of the body to make it easier to hold.

What say ye?  Good idea, or should I leave the body slick?


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 9, 2016)

I have never tried to knurl a thin walled tube.  How would you go about doing that?  I.D. mandrel?


----------



## tq60 (Nov 9, 2016)

Make a filler to avoid crushing first.

Then locate a clamp style knurled tool.

They look like a large channel lock pliers but have wheels instead of teeth.

These require zero side pressure so less likely to cause isdues.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Nov 9, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> I have never tried to knurl a thin walled tube.  How would you go about doing that?  I.D. mandrel?



I really don't know if I can knurl a tube. An ID mandrel might be the trick. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lpeedin (Nov 9, 2016)

tq60 said:


> Make a filler to avoid crushing first.
> 
> Then locate a clamp style knurled tool.
> 
> ...



Thanks - very good suggestions. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 9, 2016)

Clamp style knurling tools still develop a lot of pressure against the metal, it is just equalized on both sides of the work, so it does not push hard against the tool holder.  Without some sort of close fitting mandrel/filler, the tube will certainly collapse under the pressure unless the walls are quite thick and strong.


----------



## FLguy (Nov 10, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> I have never tried to knurl a thin walled tube.  How would you go about doing that?  I.D. mandrel?


A mandrel will work fine if very snug fit or use what some call fusable metal; some expand ever so slightly while others fit up to 100% of what ever your pouring it into. When finished knurling heat part, (temp varies cause the type of fusable metal used), with a heat gun, hot water etc.. The stuff runs out and you have a thin walled tube with knurling on it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 10, 2016)

FLguy said:


> A mandrel will work fine if very snug fit or use what some call fusable metal; some expand ever so slightly while others fit up to 100% of what ever your pouring it into. When finished knurling heat part, (temp varies cause the type of fusable metal used), with a heat gun, hot water etc.. The stuff runs out and you have a thin walled tube with knurling on it.


But is that low melting point metal hard enough to support the tubing against the pressure from the knurls?  It cannot be too difficult, I have cheap grease guns with knurling on the barrels.  They are, however, much thicker and stiffer than most oil can walls...


----------



## FLguy (Nov 10, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> But is that low melting point metal hard enough to support the tubing against the pressure from the knurls?  It cannot be too difficult, I have cheap grease guns with knurling on the barrels.  They are, however, much thicker and stiffer than most oil can walls...


YES


----------



## garysue46 (Feb 12, 2017)

where can I get the print to make this Eagle 66 oil cam?


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 12, 2017)

Here,
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/pump-oil-can-prints.33616/


----------



## kwoodhands (Mar 7, 2017)

lpeedin said:


> I've downloaded the plans for the oil can clone and plan to make a few of these as Christmas gifts. Of course, I'll post links to the video when finished.
> 
> My question concerns the body of the oil can itself.  I will be using aluminum instead of brass because that's what I got a supply of.  Although I like the look of polished aluminum I'm considering knurling a portion of the body to make it easier to hold.
> 
> What say ye?  Good idea, or should I leave the body slick?



I have an Eagle pump oiler and the body is smooth. I doubt that knurling will make it less slippery if that is what you want.
mike


----------

